# HMCS Ville De Quebec - 67 year old navy frigate is coming to Oshawa (!)



## tabernac (17 Jun 2009)

http://www.oshawaexpress.ca/story1868.html

By Lindsey Cole
The Oshawa Express


> The HCMS Ville De Quebec is making its way to Oshawa in late September. Councillor Robert Lutczyk says there will be around 220 sailors aboard the massive ship as well as a 20-crew support. It will be reminiscent of the HMCS Charlottetown, which came to Oshawa last year.“It’s exciting to have a ship like that,” he says, adding it will be free to tour at the Oshawa harbour. Last year, thousands came to see the HMCS Charlottetown and he
> expects it to be the same this September.
> 
> The Ville De Quebec is 203 feet long, 33 feet in the beam and draws 13 feet of water. It was built by the Morton Engineering and Dry Dock Co., states the Navy Forces website. The ship was completed and commissioned on May 24, 1942. It is a piece of Canada’s history.
> “It’s a great opportunity for the residents to come and see their navy up close.”



Apparently Lindsay Cole didn't do her homework properly... I won't even touch the fact she has what one could discern as HMCS preceded by "The."



			
				navy.forces.gc.ca said:
			
		

> History
> 
> The Story of HMCS Ville de Quebec
> 
> ...



In any case, VDQ is going to Oshawa in September. I hope she stops off at RMC to give us lowly NCdts a quick tour.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Jun 2009)

Well done to the Oshawa Express...you have a star reporter there....


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Jun 2009)

I graduated high school with an 86 in university level English....thanks Wikipedia!!

I'll give Lindsey Cole an E5 for effort! Gold Star!


----------



## Otis (17 Jun 2009)

Hmmm, a QUICK google search bring up Wikipedia, which tells me that the Halifax Class frigates are 134m long ... even with MY limited conversion skills (1m = 3' which I KNOW is inaccurate) that tells me the VDQ is 402' long ... I was pretty sure I was walking farther than 200' every day...

Dum**ss Oshawa reporters!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (18 Jun 2009)

That's funny (but not unusual) Below is a 'pamphlet' VDQ will have with them (in both official languages of course). In 2007 when HALIFAX did a GLD, we handed out about 20,000 of a similiar one for the Flower Class corvette HMCS Hailifax!!!!. 
I am left wondering why the reporter didn't end up on the ship's website as that is the first that comes up when I google it???? 

Ms Cole: ALWAYS double check your refs...and then do it again...and again!


HMCS Ville de Quebec ‘Flower’ class Corvette

The current ‘Halifax’ class frigate; HMCS Ville de Quebec, is actually the second so-named vessel to serve in the Canadian Navy. The first was a corvette serving during the Second World War and what follows is a brief description of her service.
During the War years 1939 – 1945, the Canadian Shipbuilding Industry completed 4 Destroyers, 70 Frigates, 123 Corvettes, 122 Minesweepers, 398 Merchant vessels and over 3600 specialized vessels (LSTs, MTBs etc). Of the 123 Corvettes produced, 107 of these saw active service with the fledgling Royal Canadian Navy. This is the story of one of those corvettes. 

HMCS Ville de Quebec was built at Morton Engineering and Drydock Co Quebec City, Quebec being commissioned on May 24, 1942. 
Ville de Quebec, along with sister ships Calgary, Charlottetown, Fredericton, Kitchener, La Malbaie, Port Arthur, Regina, Halifax and Woodstock were part of the 1940-41 Revised ‘Flower-class’ program which saw many improvements on the original design; improvements based on lessons learned in the early stages of the Battle of the Atlantic.
The Battle of the Atlantic, which saw Canadian units heavily engaged start to finish, was the longest lasting single campaign of the Second World War, opening with the sinking of the passenger freighter SS Athenia bound for Montreal on September 3, 1939 and closing with Allied Navy and merchant vessels still slugging it out with Kriegsmarine U-boats and surface raiders until VE Day; May 8, 1945. 
Immediately upon completing a Work Up following commissioning, Ville de Quebec was assigned to the then WLEF (Western Local Escort Force) in June of 1942. As part of the Canadian Escort Group escorting the Boston or New York to Saint Johns or Halifax convoys, she was soon to be redeployed. In the fall of 1942, Ville de Quebec was reassigned to the Mediterranean in support of Operation TORCH; the Allied landings in North Africa. It was on the voyage across the Atlantic that Ville de Quebec experienced her first indirect contact with the enemy. Sailing with convoy HX212, Ville de Quebec was employed to pick up survivors of ships torpedoed during the crossing. Such was the U-boat menace at the time that when the convoy arrived in Liverpool, England in late September, Ville de Quebec had 172 merchant seaman aboard from convoy ships torpedoed during the crossing.
After a quick retrofit for equipment specific to the TORCH landings, Ville de Quebec sailed with one of the many assault convoys for Algiers. It was while escorting convoys between Gibraltar and the African staging ports that the crew of Ville de Quebec made their mark on history.  On January 13, 1943 while escorting convoy TE 13 west of Oran, near Algiers, she engaged the German submarine U224. In a harried action involving a depth charge run, surface gunfire and subsequent ramming, Ville de Quebec managed to sink the marauding U-boat. Damage to the corvette was minimal enough that she remained in the Theatre before being sent back to Canada for much needed repairs. Following this, in late April of 1943, she was once again reassigned; this time pulling escort duties for convoys from Quebec City to Sydney, Goose Bay and Halifax. In late August, Ville de Quebec received orders to Halifax once again becoming part of the WLEF carrying on with this until January 1944 when she received a much needed rest and overhaul.
Following a quick refit in Liverpool, NS during the spring of 1944, Ville de Quebec was re-assigned, once again; this time to the MOEF (Mid-Ocean Escort Force). This was the area south of Greenland where much action during this stage of the war took place as it was the only area of the convoy route to Europe still not able to be covered effectively by aircraft. Allied merchant sailors actually referred to this area as the ‘Black Pit’.  
Following the Allied landings in France on D Day, all available resources were turned over to the Admiralty in support of the advance through Europe and Ville de Quebec was no exception. The remainder of her war was spent escorting resupply convoys between French and English ports and as the ships last duty, she was utilized to transport war weary troops home at wars end. 
Sadly, the requirement for such a large Naval force was no longer. Ville de Quebec, along with hundreds of vessels of the Royal Canadian Navy ended their careers without fanfare. In July of 1945, Ville de Quebec was sent to Sorel, Quebec for disposal. Though she saw a short post war career under various flags and names, she eventually joined the bulk of the other corvettes in Shipyards throughout Canada for breaking up.
HMCS Sackville, moored at the Maritime Museum of the Atlantic in Halifax, NS is the last remaining ‘Flower” anywhere.
Footnote:
Downsizing following WWI: “The War to end all Wars”, meant that the brand new Royal Canadian Navy along with her sister services was ill-prepared for war, a war which would turn out to be of a magnitude unprecedented.
In 1939, as the clouds of war closed, Canada’s contribution to the war at sea was little more than a token gesture.  Less than 4000 personnel and 7 semi sea-worthy vessels constituted the Royal Canadian Navy. Immediately upon commencement of hostilities on September 3rd of 1939, the RCN’s primary duty became guarding the North Atlantic convoys. With the United States still out of the war and Britain dependent entirely on her colonies for supplies, the port of Halifax and the RCN suddenly became paramount. From an antiquated force, the RCN grew to over 350 surface combat vessels and by War’s end, the RCN would be the 3rd largest Allied Navy in excess of 100,000 personnel.
The RCN contribution to the Battle of the Atlantic was 29 German U-boats sunk and 15 “probables”. Though some post-war records leave many unknowns, discovered sunken ships and submarines continue to reveal the truth. Records from the German Navy indicate the typical RCN sailor to be an admirable yet formidable foe.
Over 2000 RCN sailors paid the ultimate sacrifice in WWII.  In faraway lands and in the depths of the eternal seas, they lay. For them; we weep, for them; we rejoice.

HMCS VILLE DE QUEBEC

Battle of the Atlantic 1942-1945

Gulf of St Lawrence 1942
Mediterranean 1943

English Channel 1944-1945

“I will be worthy”


 Corvette de classe « Flower » NCSM Ville de Québec 

La frégate de la classe Halifax NCSM Ville de Québec est le second navire de ce nom à servir la Marine canadienne. Ce récit passe brièvement en revue les états de service de son ancêtre au cours de la Seconde Guerre mondiale.
Durant les années de guerre 1939 – 1945, l’industrie canadienne de la construction navale a construit 4 destroyers, 70 frégates, 123 corvettes, 122 dragueurs de mines, 398 navires marchands et plus de 3 600 navires spécialisés (bâtiments de débarquement de chars, vedettes rapides, etc.). Des 123 corvettes produites, 107 ont été mises en service actif au sein de la toute nouvelle MRC. Voici l’histoire de l’un de ces navires. 

Le NCSM Ville de Québec a été construit aux chantiers navals de Morton Engineering and Drydock Co. dans la ville de Québec, au Québec, et mis en service le 24 mai 1942. 
Le Ville de Québec, de même que ses navires-  jumeaux, les Calgary, Charlottetown, Fredericton, Kitchener, La Malbaie, Port Arthur, Regina, Halifax et Woodstock, faisait partie du programme révisé de construction des navires de la classe Flower 1940-1941. Ces navires présentaient, par rapport au modèle original, de nombreuses améliorations tenant compte des leçons tirées des premiers combats de la bataille de l’Atlantique.


La bataille de l’Atlantique, qui a vu l’engagement massif des unités de la MRC du début jusqu’à la fin, a été la plus longue campagne militaire de la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Cette guerre a commencé en septembre 1939 avec le torpillage du paquebot  Athenia qui naviguait vers Montréal. Les combats se sont poursuivis entre les navires des marines de guerre et marchands des Alliés et  les U- boot et navires corsaires de surface de la Kriegsmarine jusqu’au 8 mai 1945, jour de la Victoire en Europe. 
Après une croisière d’endurance qui a suivi sa mise en service, le Ville de Québec est affecté à la Force d'escorte locale de l'Ouest (FELO) en juin 1942. Il fait partie des groupes d’escortes canadiens chargés d’assurer la sécurité des convois entre Boston ou New York et St. John’s (Terre-Neuve) ou Halifax, mais il doit bientôt être redéployé. À l’automne de 1942, le navire est réaffecté en Méditerranée, au soutien de l’Opération TORCH, le débarquement des Alliés en Afrique du Nord. Au cours de sa traversée de l’Atlantique, il entre pour la première fois en contact indirect avec l’ennemi. Avec le détachement des escortes du convoi HX212, le Ville de Québec avait pour mission de rescaper les survivants de navires torpillés durant la traversée. La menace des U-boot est telle qu’à son arrivée à Liverpool en Angleterre vers la fin de septembre, le Ville de Québec compte à son bord 172 marins rescapés des navires de convois torpillés durant la traversée.
Une remise en état rapide visant à l’équiper pour les débarquements de l’opération TORCH est effectuée, puis le Ville de Québec reprend la mer avec l’un des nombreux convois d’assaut à destination d’Alger. Le 13 janvier 1943, en mission d’escorte de convois entre Gibraltar et les ports d’escale africains, l’équipage de Ville de Québec accomplit un exploit historique. Le navire escortait le convoi TE 13 à l’ouest d’Oran, près d’Alger, lorsqu’il a fait face au sous marin allemand U224. Il s’ensuit un combat acharné avec tirs de grenades sous-marines et en surface, au terme duquel le Ville de Québec réussit à éperonner et à faire couler le maraudeur. Ses avaries sont assez minimes pour qu’il demeure sur le théâtre des opérations jusqu’à son retour au Canada, où des réparations  plus que nécessaires sont effectuées. Il reprend du service en avril 1943, affecté cette fois à l’escorte de convois entre Québec et Sydney, Goose Bay ou Halifax. Vers la fin d’août, le Ville de Québec réintègre la Force d’escorte locale de l’Ouest basée à Halifax et poursuit sa mission jusqu’en janvier 1944. Il prend ensuite le chemin du radoub pour un repos et une révision dont il avait grand besoin.
Après une remise en état rapide à Liverpool, en Nouvelle-Écosse, au printemps de 1944, le Ville de Québec est réaffecté cette fois à la Zone de la Force d’escorte de haute mer (FEHM). À ce stade, de nombreux combats se sont déroulés dans la région sud du Groenland, seule zone de l’itinéraire des convois vers l’Europe non protégée par une  couverture aérienne efficace, et que les Alliés appelaient justement le « trou noir ». 
	Après le débarquement des Alliés en France, au Jour J, toutes les ressources disponibles, y compris le Ville de Québec, sont consacrées à l’Amirauté au profit de l’invasion de l’Europe. Jusqu’à la fin de la guerre, le navire escorte les convois de ravitaillement entre les ports français et anglais, et, comme dernière tâche à la fin de la guerre, il sert à rapatrier les troupes en quête de repos.  
Malheureusement, une force marine aussi importante n’était alors plus nécessaire. La carrière du Ville de Québec, comme celle de centaines de bâtiments de la Marine royale du Canada, se termine sans tambour ni trompette. Au  mois de juillet de 1945, il est envoyé à Sorel, au Québec, afin d’y être aliéné. Bien qu’il ait brièvement repris du service après la guerre, sous divers pavillons et divers noms, il finit par rejoindre la plupart des autres corvettes dans les chantiers navals au Canada pour y être démoli.
Amarré au Musée maritime de l’Atlantique à Halifax (N.-É.), le NCSM Sackville est le dernier navire de la classe Flower au monde.

Note complémentaire
Réduction des effectifs après la Première Guerre mondiale : « La guerre qui devait mettre fin à toutes les guerres » a eu pour conséquence que la toute nouvelle Marine Royale du Canada (MRC), tout comme ses services jumeaux, était mal préparée à une guerre qui allait s’avérer d’une ampleur sans précédent.
En 1939, au moment où la menace de guerre plane, la contribution du Canada à la guerre maritime est à la limite symbolique. La MRC compte à peine 4 000 personnes et sept navires plus ou moins en état de navigabilité. Au déclenchement des hostilités, le 3 novembre 1939, la MRC est principalement chargée de protéger les convois de navires sur l’Atlantique Nord. Les États-Unis n’étant pas encore engagés dans la guerre, et la Grande Bretagne dépendant entièrement de ses colonies pour ses approvisionnements, le port de Halifax et la MRC ont subitement gagné en importance. De force archaïque, la MRC est passée vers la fin de la guerre à 350 navires de combat de surface et au troisième rang des grandes marines alliées avec des effectifs de plus de 100 000 personnes.
La contribution de la MRC à la bataille de l’Atlantique a été la destruction de 29 U-boot allemands et probablement de 15 autres bâtiments ennemis. Bien que des documents historiques d’après-guerre ne fassent pas mention de nombreuses pertes de navires ennemis causées par la MRC, la découverte des épaves de navires et sous-marins coulés durant la guerre en fait foi. Des documents de la Marine allemande décrivent le marin canadien comme un ennemi redoutable et digne d’admiration.
Plus de 2 000 marins de la MRC ont fait l'ultime sacrifice lors de la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Ils reposent à jamais dans les profondeurs océaniques ou dans des pays lointains. Pour eux, nous pleurons; pour eux, nous nous réjouissons. 


NCSM VILLE DE QUÉBEC

Bataille de l’Atlantique 1942-1945

Golfe du St-Laurent 1942
Méditerranée 1943
Manche 1944-1945

« Don de Dieu feray valoir. »


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jun 2009)

I revisited this post and did some thinking and have come to the conclusion that its also the Navy's fault for this. Why? Because its obvious we have not done a good job of selling ourselves to the MSM. We need to do a better job at all rank levels.


----------



## Bass ackwards (18 Jun 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I revisited this post and did some thinking and have come to the conclusion that its also the Navy's fault for this. Why? Because its obvious we have not done a good job of selling ourselves to the MSM. We need to do a better job at all rank levels.



To expand on Ex-D's post a bit, I wonder if anyone has troubled themselves to e-mail either the Oshawa Express or Ms. Cole and *politely* pointed out the error.
I'd be curious as to what the response and/or printed correction in the paper would be.


----------



## Otis (18 Jun 2009)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> To expand on Ex-D's post a bit, I wonder if anyone has troubled themselves to e-mail either the Oshawa Express or Ms. Cole and *politely* pointed out the error.
> I'd be curious as to what the response and/or printed correction in the paper would be.



I did ... I was MUCH politer than below ... and I suggested that next time, she may want to contact the local Media Relations office to get proper facts about the visiting ship. I haven't heard anything back from them.


----------



## Messmom (23 Jun 2009)

I commissioned VDQ.

No wonder I have been feeling like I am dragging my butt lately. 90 plus years old and still a P2!!!


----------



## MARS (17 Aug 2009)

So, it is in the Maple Leaf now - apparently there is also a GLD website or something, but I have not yet bothered to look.  The list of all the GLD 09 Port Visits is included in the article link.

I am her LO for Toronto and Oshawa - I can provide more detailed timings upon request.  For Toronto, she will be participating in the Air Show as well, so if you miss seeing her alongside you can check her out while she is underway conducting an ADEX.

Cheers,

MARS

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5551


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Aug 2009)

Atleast 'our own' writers didn't make the same mistake! I have seen this before and it reminds me of the joke question: "What's the difference between ignorance and apathy?" - "I don't know and I don't care". It's almost like people do not want to listen. What boggles the mind is that I know of atleast 2 people on this thread who have contacted the paper and the article still remains on line!!! we MUST be lieing!
I did this trip 2 years ago and my pocketbook and liver are still in recovery!


----------



## MARS (17 Aug 2009)

Sorry - I didn't mean that The Maple Leaf replicated the error - simply that they have published an article about the GLD - I didn't want to start a new thread about the port visit dates and such.


----------



## Brewerscottd (17 Aug 2009)

Wow... I can't believe this ship is coming to Oshawa. Just yesterday, I attended my Grandfathers funeral and once again, heard all about his historic voyages aboard this ship.... the same ship that he met my Grandmother on (who was a WREN in the NAVY)
They continued on in marriage for 64 years proudly diplaying their medals for all the fantastic things they did throughout their careers.

I can't think of a better way of Honouring my Grandfather (Robert Decker Madill) then taking a tour of the very shipped that he fired the guns on, see the very shipped that they used to ram a U-boat and also rescued hundreds of sailors.

Makes me even more proud of my Grandfather.... he was a great man and did his country an amazing service!


----------



## hugh19 (17 Aug 2009)

I think you need to actually read what is written here brewer.


----------



## Brewerscottd (17 Aug 2009)

I realize that this is not the "exact" same ship that he served upon as it was sold for scrap shortly after the War was over, but seeing as it bears the same name, and continues in the same traditions, it still is near and dear to our family.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Aug 2009)

Brewerscottd:
It is actually comforting to hear that you understand the connection between the past and present VILLE DE QUEBEC. Few outside of the "Naval Family' do. Today's ships still carry the Battle Honours of their predecessors and for some of us, the salute we give when crossing the brow is as much for the flag as for the memory of those who never came home yet contributed to the earning of those Honours.
As well, so you know, the original Flower class corvette HMCS VILLE DE QUEBEC (K242) was not simply 'sold for scrap'. She served as a merchant ship post World War II:
Dispina-1946;
Dorothea Paxos - 1947;
Tanya - 1948; and
Medex - 1949 and remained on Lloyd's Registry until 1952! (Under which flags, unfortunately, I do not know)
When you get on board, ask lots of questions and maybe relay the story of your grandparents - You may hit the right person and get the "Full meal deal" tour!!


----------



## MSEng314 (17 Aug 2009)

Hey guys, for those interested in going to see the VdQ, I just found this link on the forces.ca website that has info on the ship, jobs, as well as dates and locations of where the ship will be and when. If you haven't  heard specific dates and places, check it out:

Experience the Navy

Starting in Gaspe August 29th, and finishing in Matane on 6th October.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Aug 2009)

Nice connection Brewer thank you for sharing your story about your grandparents.


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> .... even with MY limited conversion skills (1m = 3' which I KNOW is inaccurate) ...



1 Meter = 39 3/8", but who's counting?

To be fair - the article did strike me as a translation from original French - so such niceties as "the" HMCS, etcetera were mangled.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Aug 2009)

Brewerscottd:
Just wondering if you thought to send a PM to MARS (he is the Liaison Officer in Oshawa and Toronto). Your story puts you at near celebrity status and may even warrant an invite for a day sail for you and some of your family. I am sure if you touch base too with the "Oshawa Naval Vets Club" with your story, they already likely have some invites and may pass some on. All I can say is that if I were sailing with VDQ, I would be seeing you in Oshawa!!
Good Luck!!


----------



## mellian (23 Aug 2009)

A friend who will be serving on the VdQ for the promotion tour looking into the possibility having my derby team come visit it when it in Montreal for a team photo shoot.


----------



## Brewerscottd (25 Aug 2009)

Hi Pat.
 I did actually get in touch with MARS and he is going to see what he can do to get us a dedicated time slot for a tour. I have since told my entire extended family about the ship coming and even if we do not get a personal tour, we are still going to take advantage of the public tours. Everyone is so excited about this event, and I know the first thing I'll do when I see the ship is to take a good hard look at the deck guns, cause that was Papa's station. Thanks again for your post about the post war history of the original VDQ!
Scott Brewer




			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Brewerscottd:
> Just wondering if you thought to send a PM to MARS (he is the Liaison Officer in Oshawa and Toronto). Your story puts you at near celebrity status and may even warrant an invite for a day sail for you and some of your family. I am sure if you touch base too with the "Oshawa Naval Vets Club" with your story, they already likely have some invites and may pass some on. All I can say is that if I were sailing with VDQ, I would be seeing you in Oshawa!!
> Good Luck!!


----------



## RhumRunner (31 Aug 2009)

Like Messmom, I commissioned her... the frigate that is. After the ceremony, this middle aged woman and her family came up to a group of us on the jetty and gave a whole bunch of newspaper clippings and showed pictures of her dad when he was on the corvette VDQ. Turned out he was the EOOW when she attacked and sunk a german sub (they rammed it). Maybe your grandfather was there. We brought her up to the XO who whisked her and her family up to the Wardroom for a special tour and took them to the reception.

You need to get onboard for a tour. You will eat this up (bring a box of kleenex). The media will love you. The port cabin flats has an old jack that was flown on the corvette during battle. There is a painting (can't remember by whom) that depicts the corvette ramming the sub (used to be just outside sickbay). Hopefully MARS will get you some quality time onboard. Best of luck.


----------



## Larkvall (3 Sep 2009)

Is anybody planning on visiting HMCS Ville de Quebec while she is in Toronto? Since it is the long weekend the water front might be packed. I am thinking of waiting until she visits Oshawa.


----------



## MrJimi (4 Sep 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Is anybody planning on visiting HMCS Ville de Quebec while she is in Toronto? Since it is the long weekend the water front might be packed. I am thinking of waiting until she visits Oshawa.



As a matter of fact, a few of us NCM SEP's have been invited to take a day sail of lake Ontario and have the pleasure to watch the Canadian air show from the lake. Im so excited, I just can't wait!! We are scheduled for Saturday Sept. 5, which is tomorrow. Anybody else on here going other than myself?


----------



## kratz (7 Sep 2009)

There was two good items in the news the past couple of days about the ship's visit.

CTV.ca, and TheStar.com


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2009)

As the current frigate HMCS Ville de Québec (FFH 332) retained the exact name of HMCS Ville de Québec (K 242), did the Battle Honours perpetuate?  The DHH information regarding Canadian naval lineage and perpetuation would seem to indicate this is the case.  Also, is the HMCS VdQ (K 242) the actual ship that entered mercantile service after 1942, and if so, what happened to the ship after 1952, where she was last named as the Medex on the Lloyd's Registry?

An interesting story, for sure.


----------



## SomethingImportant (7 Sep 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> There was two good items in the news the past couple of days about the ship's visit.
> 
> CTV.ca, and TheStar.com



Thanks for the great links Kratz.  I went out on her on Friday.  It is a very impressive ship with a very friendly and knowledgeable crew.  Had a great time and I would think that this GLD *will* influence a number of people to join.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Sep 2009)

Good2Golf:
In answer to your query re Battle Honours: simply - Yes, Battle Honours are carried over to subsequently 'same named' vessels.
If you look back to a post made by me 17 Aug, you will see K242 entered mercantile service in 1946 (vice 1942). Generally, the 'accepted' rule is that once off LR, a vessel is considered scrapped. Had the original VDQ survived, I suspect she would have been found in the early 80s when the CNMT was searching for a corvette. Two likely candidates were destroyed in Honduras (I believe) in the early 80s which left only one (which was 'severely modofied): HMCS SACKVILLE - The last "Flower' anywhere.


----------



## Brewerscottd (11 Sep 2009)

My grandfather was indeed on the ship when they rammed and sunk that german sub. His station was at the main deck guns, and he talked frequently about this story. I just received a press release from my Grandmother from the company that built the VDQ... I'm going to PDF it and send out to my family....

Look forward to seeing the ship next week!!


quote author=RumRunner link=topic=86963/post-871464#msg871464 date=1251766736]
Like Messmom, I commissioned her... the frigate that is. After the ceremony, this middle aged woman and her family came up to a group of us on the jetty and gave a whole bunch of newspaper clippings and showed pictures of her dad when he was on the corvette VDQ. Turned out he was the EOOW when she attacked and sunk a german sub (they rammed it). Maybe your grandfather was there. We brought her up to the XO who whisked her and her family up to the Wardroom for a special tour and took them to the reception.

You need to get onboard for a tour. You will eat this up (bring a box of kleenex). The media will love you. The port cabin flats has an old jack that was flown on the corvette during battle. There is a painting (can't remember by whom) that depicts the corvette ramming the sub (used to be just outside sickbay). Hopefully MARS will get you some quality time onboard. Best of luck.
[/quote]


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Sep 2009)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Good2Golf:
> In answer to your query re Battle Honours: simply - Yes, Battle Honours are carried over to subsequently 'same named' vessels.
> If you look back to a post made by me 17 Aug, you will see K242 entered mercantile service in 1946 (vice 1942). Generally, the 'accepted' rule is that once off LR, a vessel is considered scrapped. Had the original VDQ survived, I suspect she would have been found in the early 80s when the CNMT was searching for a corvette. Two likely candidates were destroyed in Honduras (I believe) in the early 80s which left only one (which was 'severely modofied): HMCS SACKVILLE - The last "Flower' anywhere.



Pat, ack the 46...knew that, but must have typed 42 thinking about the 52 of last registry.

I'm a bit slow to catch on, but now realize that it was the original crap reporting that led me to believe that somehow they had found another Flower, other than K 181 HMCS Sackville, and had perhaps somehow recommissioned it at VDQ (K 262).  I see the Oshawa Express still has not corrected their article's detail about VDQ FFH 332.  ???

Regards
G2G


----------



## Larkvall (15 Sep 2009)

I have just come back from Oshawa. HMCS Ville de Quebec is there now!


----------

